# Legal status of People View in UK



## JEB (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi,

What is the legal situation in UK regarding the use of "People View"? 
I notice that Adobe state that the permission of individuals is required in US.

Supplementary Question.
Are there any issues regarding setting this up in Lightroom. I recall that some years ago when I started with what is now Classic it took ages and I think had the effect of slowing things down. I abandoned this at that time. I wondered if with the development of AI the situation may have changed. Is this still the case?

Thanks

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm not aware of any legal issues for people view in the UK. As a company, GDPR would potentially apply, but that's not an issue for personal use. 

Performance wise, whereas in Classic, the face recognition ran locally and could therefore slow the computer down while it ran, for Cloudy it runs in the cloud so shouldn't have an impact on your machine.


----------



## JEB (Aug 7, 2021)

Thank you for your reply. 

I thought there was not an issue with Person View in UK but before activating it a "warning" comes up, I think for US, that you require permission from individuals. It even states one particular state (Illinois) that you can't use it! 

Regarding the speed issue, I suspected it was as you state and  have now established that to be the case, as I switched it on earlier today and it is happily chuntering away. I see I have a bit of editing to do. That may wait for a while! I suspect it may be an everlasting process as it works its way through every face in my library!

Cheers and thanks.
John


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 7, 2021)

JEB said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I thought there was not an issue with Person View in UK but before activating it a "warning" comes up, I think for US, that you require permission from individuals. It even states one particular state (Illinois) that you can't use it!
> 
> ...


I live in the US, and I've never seen any warnings regarding the use of Person View.  In general, in the US, if you are in a public space, there is no implied right of privacy, to the best of my knowledge.  If I am wrong about this, I would like to be corrected.

Phil Burton


----------



## JEB (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi Phil,

Clearly I am reading too much into this but hopefully you can see why I asked the question.

John


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 8, 2021)

JEB said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> Clearly I am reading too much into this but hopefully you can see why I asked the question.
> 
> John


John,

I just noticed that you are using the cloudy version of Lightroom.  I use the desktop version.  

Thanks for the screenshot.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Aug 8, 2021)

The difference may be that Adobe running it is legally different from an individual running it.  Especially if Adobe has some internal use for data their cloud derives (which there have been indications of, isn't there some opt-in/out or something for them to use your images internally?).


----------



## mikebore (Aug 21, 2021)

No mentions of legal view here https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom-cc/using/people-view.html#DisablePeopleview

and my Lightroom has this in Prefs:



I wonder if I disabled it it would show the warning John posted. For obvious reasons I don't want to try to find out.

Also I am in UK which may make a difference.


----------



## JEB (Aug 21, 2021)

Hi Mike,
For what it is worth. I have just gone ahead and using it. I've not been arrested yet..................................!
I have to say that it worked very smoothly and fast.
Several years ago I started the process using what is now Classic and it was taking so long and clogging up what was a fairly powerful Mac that I abandoned it.
Only recently after having converted to LR Cloud did I realise that as all the computing power was in Adobe's cloud it was worth another try. (That is what caused me to ask my question). I have a library of about 45,000 images, many of which will have several faces. I guess I had only processed 20% at the first abandoned attempt. The balance was completed in a few hours one afternoon. I still had the editing to do  but that didn't take too long. Also I could get on doing other things without being held up by the process.
Go for it.
We'll meet up in jail!!
Cheers
John


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Aug 21, 2021)

JEB said:


> For what it is worth. I have just gone ahead and using it. I've not been arrested yet..................................!


Now you are obligated to participate here on a regular basis, or we will all assume you are incarcerated.


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 21, 2021)

JEB said:


> For what it is worth. I have just gone ahead and using it. I've not been arrested yet..................................!


No-one's reported you, yet....


----------

